
Rick Dickinson, Sinclair ZX80, ZX81, Spectrum Case Designer, Has Died - sohkamyung
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Dickinson
======
sohkamyung
Notice of his death posted at [1]

[1]
[http://www.qlforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2423&sid=0c176...](http://www.qlforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2423&sid=0c176ad1bf7450697794459c97cdc794)

